# Roger Williams University Public Safety Shift Commander



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shift Commander, Public Safety*
Institution:
Roger Williams University

Location:
Bristol, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/26/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Company Description:

Roger Williams University, located on the coast of Bristol, RI, is a forward-thinking private university with 45 undergraduate majors and more than a dozen graduate programs spanning the liberal arts and the professions, where students become community-minded citizens through project-based, experiential learning. With small classes, direct access to faculty and boundless opportunities for real-world projects, RWU students develop the ability to think critically while simultaneously building the practical skills that today's employers demand. In addition to its 4,000 undergraduates and 300 graduate students, RWU is home to a thriving University College based in Providence as well as Rhode Island's only law school.

Roger Williams University is committed to creating and supporting an intellectual community devoted to teaching and learning and providing the opportunity for personal and intellectual growth for students, faculty and staff. The University credits much of its growth and success to the hard work and dedication of its employees.

Job Description:

The Shift Commander is both a full duty Public Safety Officer and a shift supervisor and management agent of the University who ensures that all University, division and departmental rules, regulations and directed practices and protocols are adhered to in performance of his/her own responsibilities and of those Public Safety Officers entrusted to his/her supervision and shift command.

Supervisory Role

SC will be assigned as needed, 1st, 2nd and 3rd shift responsibility for ensuring appropriate security measures are fully and strictly enforced including, by way of illustration and not limitation, incident reporting protocols, deployment plan enforcement, emergency response preparedness, communication protocols and engagement, employment reporting protocols and employment policy enforcement and reporting, residential security protocol, crisis assessment and reporting, law and regulation enforcement, building security protocol, perimeter security, fleet scheduling, assignment and maintenance and facilities failure reporting and hands on support.

This function demands direct supervision of subordinate staff, evaluation of same and discretion in assignments, based upon professional integrity, skill set, efficiency, and approach needed and complexity of the assignment(s).

Serve as the primary first line supervisor and evaluator of shift efficacy and personnel performance, involving disciplinary sanctions as appropriate, composing evaluative communications to subordinates and participating in the analysis and concomitant recommendations for performance based salary awards of subordinates. Provide recommendation for review and analysis by senior management of the department.

Security Services Delivery

Serve as a fully charged Public Safety Officer who, in addition to shift management and supervision shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the University, its students, employees, guests, licensees and real and personal property.

Engage the University community and its severable constituencies in enforcement of and compliance with policies and procedures, arming the members of the community with knowledge, direction and continual hands on support in matters of security administration, except as same are necessarily confidential strategies to ensure maximum protection against breach.

Security measures are by nature, dynamic and not conducive to either rigid or exhaustive task identification but will include, by way of illustration, such measures as providing safety escort services for students, employees and guests, maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed; implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate, priority responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay, providing both vehicular and pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of University property, and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the University community or any and every member and/or guest.

Dispatch Services

Oversee or, from time to time as needed, operate the communication center detail which entails voice, visual and text command post management. Operate planned synchronization, all video surveillance, audio messaging and response throughout the division with acute focus on current deployment and emergency response, and information intake.

Additional Functions

Maintain confidentiality of operations, specifically including but not limited to investigative and personal information gathered in the course of business, except as and until authorized for disclosure and then only in accordance with formal, authorized departmental procedures.
Failure to maintain confidentiality without exception is fatal to the proper performance character of SC and therefore terminable.
Perform any duties as assigned by supervisor or supervisor's designee such as making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program, and serving as a management representative in collective negotiations.
Requirements:


Bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice, Operations Management, or similar field of study or Police Officer certification.
At least three years of supervisory management in a policing, security, or personnel safety service position.
A history of lawful conduct unabridged by any criminal activity at any time, regardless of current criminal record.
CPR certification.
Preferred Qualifications

Policing, security or other related public safety experience of at least three years, which has been formally commended for leadership by example or actual significant supervisory experience in a policing, security or other related public safety role.
EMT certification.
Bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice.
_At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position._

Additional Information:

_As an institution committed to strengthening society through engaged teaching and learning as well as building the university that the world needs now, Roger Williams University values inclusion, seeks to reflect the diversity of the region and create access to higher education and career success._

_The University seeks candidates who, through their work and life experiences, service to the community, and teaching or research, can contribute to our diversity, inclusivity, and equity goals._

_Roger Williams University is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and committed to a diverse workforce. All applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, or any other basis protected by applicable state and federal law._

_For information on our Non-discrimination and Title IX policy, visit: rwu.edu/NDT9_

_Salaries for new hires at Roger Williams University usually fall between the minimum and midpoint of the salary range._

_Minimum 25th Midpoint 75th Maximum_

_$45,970 $50,487 $55,006 $59,523 $64,041_

Application Instructions:

Please attach a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) professional references. In your cover letter/letter of interest, in addition to listing how your qualifications meet the requirements of the position, please include information about how you would be able to contribute to RWU's diversity, inclusivity, and equity goals.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Roger Williams University

Online App. Form:
http://rwu.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=124458&jobboard=148

Roger Williams University is an Equal Opportunity Employer committed to inclusive excellence and encourages applications from underrepresented populations.
Apply through Institution's Website


----------

